# Excess wind



## zx124 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi,

I do not have IBS but I do have a problem which is related to bowel health.

I have a problem whereby I am experiencing increased amounts of excess wind.

I have recently changed my diet in an effort to gain more weight and to increase body mass. As part of my new diet I typically eat four slices of toast, two bowls of oatmeal cereal with whole milk and a banana for breakfast. I also eat toast and bananas throughout the day. I have successfully been able to gain weight but I have been left with the problem of excess wind which I find both uncomfortable and embarrassing.

Please could somebody advise me as to how I could continue to eat a healthy diet and maintain my weight but eliminate this problem of excess wind which I have been experiencing?

Thanks


----------

